# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  MDX in Analysis Services: Create a Cube-Based Hierarchichal Picklist

## MdxNeophyte

Mr. Pearson,

I am currently reading your article titled, "MDX in Analysis Services: Create a Cube-Based Hierarchical Picklist".  This article is directly applicable to a problem we are currently trying to solve regarding ragged hierarchies as input parameters.

I have not read the entire article through but am in the process of doing so.  Also, I will be trying to implement your solution.

I have one question, will SSRS support multi selection when using a hierarchical picklist?  Thanks in advance for any assistance.

----------


## Island1

Sure, it works, but keep your users in mind as you decide what to provide in the picklists.  For example. to be able to pick multiple regions, multiple customers - multiple years, even - that seems logical.  To allow consumers to select a mix of different levels - such as combining Q4 2004 and a single date in March of 2005 into the same runtime query, might not make sense ...

Moreover, the "all" level will appear as a function of the multi-select design and as a rollup in the hierarchical design I showed (it was a 2k solution that I offered before mutli-select appeared in 2k5)  - you might not want that.  Take a look at the parameter articles that I've published in my SSRS series over the last few months for more ideas on how to elminate "all," etc.

Keep us posted on your progress, and thanks for reading my articles!

Bill

----------

